# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Cat 4 Hurricane Harvey - TX and LA

## KevinS

Please say a prayer or have a thought for the SBHOnline members in Texas and Louisiana  who are experiencing Category 4 Hurricane Harvey.  It will be a tough few days for them.

----------


## cec1

. . . such a kind thought, Kevin -- yes, a tough couple of days, followed by some harsh conditions in clean-up.  I hope that all are safe.

----------


## elgreaux

Missy.. any news from Texas?

----------


## PeterLynn

Hurricane came ashore east of Corpus Christi in an area populated by mostly fishing villages. Probably a significant amount of damage, but so far I haven't heard of any deaths. We're in Houston and the rain bands have been dumping a lot of rain on the east and west suburbs (including a few tornadoes - one of my wife's employees had a tree fall on their roof). So far the central part of the city where we live has been mostly dry. Last hurricane snapped a large tree into our power line and left us without electricity for almost two weeks (this time it was just a couple of basil plants).

Much uncertainty where it goes from here. Unlike most hurricanes, this one is expected to stick around for much of next week!

----------


## KevinS

> Missy.. any news from Texas?



Missy is dry, warm, and still has power.

----------


## amyb

Please dear friends take care and keep safe and dry.  Hugs.

----------


## GramChop

Austin is fine, in comparison to Houston.  We are still having spotty rain showers and pretty strong gusty winds.  A tree came down in my daughter's condo complex but no one was injured.  Staying in, watching news reports and remembering this exact week 12 years ago as Hurricane Katrina was set to turn my life upside down.  Please pray for those who are suffering the same anxiety in Houston and the Gulf coast.

----------


## PeterLynn

Wow! Spoke too soon. After an uneventful Saturday afternoon in central Houston, Harvey decided to (SLOWLY) make its way toward us. Woke up Sunday with the water three feet from the house, covering the pool by 9am and in the house by noon. The bayou near us rose 20 feet (and over the bank) in six hours! Although less intense the next day, the rain didn't stop until Harvey finally moved on yesterday morning. Unfortunately, this meant it hit our friends along the Texas-Louisiana line with today. 

Overall, we are very lucky as the water only filled the 8 inch sunken (thankfully terrazzo) living room. Additional seepage manage to soak some carpet, which has made the house smell. Most of our neighbors were less fortunate. Just a couple of blocks away, swarms of Coast Guard helicopters were plucking many of them off their rooftops Sunday evening. Today the streets are canyons of flooring, matresses and furniture six-eight feet high.

----------


## amyb

Oh Peter and Lynn-sorry that you have to deal with the water and the mess but so happy that you are safe.

----------


## cec1

Very sorry, Peter & Lynn . . . I know a bit of what you're going through from our hurricane last November -- clean-up will be ongoing, unfortunately, for many of your neighbors.  For you, happily, not as bad.  Take care!

----------


## amyb

It is heartbreaking to hear on the news about the loss of lives. And then to see the huge amount  of homes and cars underwater. And then the piles, more like mountains,  of debris mounting at the curbs where waters have receded.  There will be so much to do. Glen Cove is filling trucks to send goods to Texas. We are also sending credit card gift cards so needed supplies can be purchased wherever possible. Long islanders remember that Texas sent people and goods to us when hurricane Sandy hit here. Now it is our turn to be the good Samaritans.

----------


## MIke R

Hard to believe all that water ...I hear my old house on the lake is underwater ....

There  was a notice on the mariners blog site I participate in  from the Coast Guard looking for boat captains  to come down and volunteer to drive boats to rescue people..I wish I could have done it especially since I know the neighborhoods having lived there for a few years but we re still too busy here to get away

----------


## amyb

The whole country is pouring in time and money and merchandise-so many helping hands. Sadly, we know it is going to be a very slow process and recovery and that truly sucks.

There was mention of families that used Houston as a sanctuary when they left New Orleans because of Katrina.. And now  some of these same families were wiped out yet again. Unbelievable. Breaks my heart.

----------


## tim

My thoughts and prayers are with all the victims of this disaster.

----------


## stbartshopper

We echo your comments Tim for the Floridians.

----------

